# Best Pubs where you live..



## Firefly (20 Dec 2012)

How about we compile a list of good watering holes we are happy to recommend...

For *Cork City* I can (highly) recommend:

*The Long Valley *- old style, city centre classic with the best sandwiches in Cork.

*The Hi B* - around the corner from the LV and cosy with a quirky owner!

*The Bier House *- new(ish) bar with a huge selection of foreign beers. No Guinness/Beamish, but Murphy's is available. "Cultured" drinkers and about 90% men, so not ideal


----------



## Tired Paul (20 Dec 2012)

Henchey's in St Luke's - great atmosphere and fantastic Guinness. Samll bit out of town but only 2 or 3 stops on the 208 or 207.

The Castle Inn on North Main Street is a bit of new one on me. Seems to have gotten very popular latley. There are no seats, no tables and lovely roaring fire in at the back. Its old, dated, quirky but great for a chat with some great pints there.


----------



## Deiseblue (21 Dec 2012)

Waterford :

Jordan's American Bar - on The Quays , an early house old fashioned pub with an eclectic clientele & plentiful selection of large bottles & a separate                 ( thankfully ) darts room.

Tom Maher's Moondharrig House , possibly Ireland's last remaining men only  bar ?

Downes , still blends it's own whiskey - Downes no 9 

Geoff's probably the biggest student hang out in Ireland


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Dec 2012)

My sitting room, don't like pubs


----------



## RichInSpirit (21 Dec 2012)

Good thread. !


----------



## ajapale (21 Dec 2012)

Moved from Travel to StB


----------



## becky (21 Dec 2012)

Limerick city

nancy blakes(more of a younger crowd but the front part is nice during the week)

Flannerys on Catherine Street

The Locke on a summers evening.  Only outside, don't like the inside.


----------



## Knuttell (21 Dec 2012)

Dublin

Kehoes Pub on South Anne St (off Grafton St) or Toners on Baggott st

Northside:The Sheds in Clontarf.


----------



## micmclo (21 Dec 2012)

Dublin City

The Black Lion in Inchicore 

Best pubs for miles around. No pub in Inchicore or Ballyer or Chapelizod comes close. (and there are a few rough dives around there too!)

Beautiful barfood, beer can't be faulted, cheaper prices then the other pubs and the staff are friendly


----------



## Leper (22 Dec 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Waterford :
> 
> Jordan's American Bar - on The Quays , an early house old fashioned pub with an eclectic clientele & plentiful selection of large bottles & a separate ( thankfully ) darts room.
> 
> ...


 
. . . brings back memories of my previous life. I remember Jordan's Bar and shop well. Rivalled Davy Mac's for atmosphere although comfort and opulence were miles apart.

Tom Maher's (if I remember accurately) was picketed from time to time by the Womens Movement. Tom and his sister never budged from their beliefs though. Whiskey was poured directly from the bottle and not measured. 

Downes, owned by Johnny de Bromhead (RIP) in my time. A working old fashioned well was discovered down steps behind a studded partition. Downes No 9 varied in taste from beautiful to excellent, the darker the better.

Geoff's, a Friday haunt of mine in the heady days of the 70's.

I would also include the Munster Hotel (Bailey's New St) for nights during the Waterford Festival of Light Opera. There were other nights as well.

Sean King's, William St, a great sports bar before Sky tv.

I met Keith Barry in a pub in Ballybricken last year. Nice guy - wearing success proudly and well. I often had a pint with his father (Ken) and his father before him, Paddy (RIP) I forget the name of the pub, but in my time it was the Old Castle and previously Muldowneys.

Donoghues just off the Quay, serious early morning Post Office type of pub. Quite a few characters also particularly this time of year.

The Twins near Peter St. Often met members of famous Waterford FC there in the 70's.


----------



## Vanilla (22 Dec 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Tom Maher's Moondharrig House , possibly Ireland's last remaining men only bar ?


 
If there are no women there, how can it be one of the best pubs? 

I mean, it would be like me saying a pub without any men would be on my list of top pubs....oh right, see what you mean.


----------



## Purple (22 Dec 2012)

Vanilla said:


> If there are no women there, how can it be one of the best pubs?
> 
> I mean, it would be like me saying a pub without any men would be on my list of top pubs....oh right, see what you mean.



Lol nice


----------

